# Thread on a Norinco 1911?



## Kayback (Aug 19, 2007)

I own a Norinco made 1911 A1c, and I tried to replace the grip screw bushings, only to find the thread isn't compatible with a Colt's bushing thread.

So I guess I 'll keep my original bushings, however I want to replace the grip scres with either allen key or Torx key screw heads. Does anyone happen to know if the thread on Norinco grip scres matches that of the Colts and the like, or what the thread of the grip scres for Colts actually IS?

KBK


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I just pulled grip screws out of a Norinco and a Kimber, and swapped them. They interchange.

The bushing threads I don't know about, but I'm surprised to hear they are different.


----------

